# Innovate LC-1 Megasquirt ? Calibrate AFR table. MS2 V3



## 1983gtiguy (Dec 27, 2004)

Running MS2 V3, code is 2.888. Installed a wideband LC-1. Following the directions on DIYautotune's website everything up until the last instruction makes sense.
"First in the MegaTune Configurator you need to select Innovate Default. 
Then in the MegaTune EGO settings select 'wideband sensor'. Later you can come back and use the MegaManual to tune the rest of the settings on this page. 
Lastly (and only for MS-II users, MS-I can skip this) you’ll want to go to TOOLS>Calibrate AFR Table and choose the Innovate Default setting and click OK, this will calibrate your MS2 to read the LC-1 / LM-1 / LM-2 properly."
I did the configurator, and the EGO settings. In Calibrate AFR table it says to choose the innovate default. I don't have an innovate default option in mne. I have:
Innovate 0.0-5.0v
Innovate 1.0-2.0v
Innovate LC-1 0.5-1.5 lambda
Per DIY's instruvtions I left the analog output 2 in its default:
0v= 7.35 afr
5v= 22.39 afr
It is 0-5v, but not exactly .5-1.5 lambda.
Which do I use? Which have you used? I am using 0-5v but am not sure it is correct. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Innovate LC-1 Megasquirt ? Calibrate AFR table. MS2 V3 (1983gtiguy)*

It is the 0,5-1,5 lambda,but you can choose the generic linear WB in the list,where you can type in,at wich voltage what AFR is the WB giving.I use it,because the LC1 highest output is lower than 5 volts,my db gauge shows only 21,7 insted of 22,39 at fully lean condition.


----------



## 1983gtiguy (Dec 27, 2004)

Awesome. Thank you very much. I'll make that change.


----------

